# Does anybody else own an Arabian/Tennessee Walker mix?



## dancingsunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

I own an Arab/Tennessee Walker palomino mare. She's an 18 year old retired barrel racer, and maybe the weirdest horse I've ever worked with. She's a sweetheart, but she can also be hardheaded, hot tempered, and a little spooky. I've attributed this to the mix of hotbloods, but does anyone else own this type of horse? What do you like or dislike about them?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I do not, but she sounds like a neat horse! Do you have any pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've met two. One of the best possible result of a weird cross. Looked like an Arabian, with a TWH gaits and personality. Decent conformation, but not perfect.

The other was probably the worst. He had an Arabian head attached to a plantation TWH body with dainty little legs, a thick neck, and no hind end. Just... Fugly, fugly horse. He gaited occasionally (paced, rather) but mostly trotted. This horse was nice enough -- he never had a malicious intent-- , but he was prone to uncontrollable spooking and claustrophobic "panic attacks." Maybe that was training related, but his conformation was just a nightmare. A regular Frankinhorse. 

I have a TWH _and _an Arabian. I've fancied having the best traits of them both in one horse... But that isn't really how breeding works. :wink: It isn't that predictable. If I found a good one already grown, it would be great. But I'd never make my own.


----------



## dancingsunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine turned out with the best of both. I have a pic of her in my Barn


----------



## dancingsunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

I do in my barn


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I had one a few years ago ,but had to sell him to keep him from killing my then rescue yearling gelding . He was a very aggressive horse , lacked respect for people and horses ,and his trot was like a jack hammer . But we think he was a proud cut gelding and he was spoiled as a baby . (Not by us ,but by his previous owner (a family member ,that's how we got him .)

I would rather own one of each ,instead of a cross . Some crosses turn out good ,but some are "nightmares" .  Just my two cents .


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am a firm believer that an Arabian can be crossed with most breeds with good results.
This is a cross I cannot see the reasons for.
If you want a gaited horse breed to another gaited breed. I dont even know if breeding two gaited horse of different breeds makes sense.
Out crossing is great if it is well planned and has a purpose.
A TWH and an Arabian cross IMO leaves to much to chance and serves no purpose.
I am glad that you have a good one but IMO too many horses from such different breeds have little to offer most owners and the horse that resulted from this cross has a limited future. Shalom


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

The cross is basically a National Show Horse. I have met a few. Very nice animals. Goo endurance mounts.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

National Show Horses are arabian/saddlebred. I too have seen some very nice one and might breed a couple in the future.
It is a proven cross that generally produces a nice horse with the best of both breeds represented in the foal.
A TWH is not a ASB the gaits are not the same . IMO I see no reason to cross TWH with another breed.
My second horse over 40 years ago was a TWH/QH mare. She had a TWH head and a QH body. She was however one very versatile horse and when crossed with an arabian stallion produced the first half arabians I ever owned.
I still own 2 of her grand daughters and 3 great granddaughters . All registered as Half arabians. Shalom


----------



## dancingsunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine has a jackhammer trot too  I always figured it was from an old injury, but maybe not


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

interesting cross can you upload some pics?


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I have an Arab/MFT cross, very intelligent and responsive guy with a jackhammer trot. He's very brave, more likely to approach a scary thing then run away from it and tends to spook in place. No gaits that I can see. His back is a bit long but otherwise decent conformation.


----------



## Mitchem Foundation (Mar 8, 2021)

dancingsunshine said:


> I own an Arab/Tennessee Walker palomino mare. She's an 18 year old retired barrel racer, and maybe the weirdest horse I've ever worked with. She's a sweetheart, but she can also be hardheaded, hot tempered, and a little spooky. I've attributed this to the mix of hotbloods, but does anyone else own this type of horse? What do you like or dislike about them?


I do I do I do!!! My boy Xander is almost 14, his dad was a registered TN Walker, his mom was Arabian Grade. My boy is beautiful. He is sorrel, with a blaze, and two and a half white socks. I just gilded him two weeks ago. H has never been broke, but since I've had him he is learning so much and coming along nicely!


----------

